# Linksys Wireless Router - NO Ethernet



## Golfer099 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a Powerbook G3 (Bronze Keyboard) with an Orinoco Wireless card.  It connects fine to my Linksys 802.11g wireless router.  The problem is the ethernet does not work.  If I try plugging it with an ethernet cable from router to mac, it doesn't work.  (I tried in os 9 and os x.2).  I've plugged my roomates old pc laptop via ethernet with same cable to the router before and it worked fine.  I plugged the powerbook directly into the cable modem via ethernet and that worked fine too.  I need to use ethernet over wireless so I can hook up the firewire pc card.  (Yes I need a new computer - not till G5 powerbooks).  Any help would be SOOOOOOOO appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 31, 2003)

After using wireless, trying to use the ethernet will require you to reconfigure ethernet to work with the router - a new location, for example.
Is this where you're having the problem?


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 1, 2004)

no i reconfigured the ethernet and it worked with cable modem but not with router


----------



## gsahli (Jan 1, 2004)

Can you ping the router's local IP address? Can the router be reset to factory defaults?


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 2, 2004)

gsahli said:
			
		

> Can you ping the router's local IP address? Can the router be reset to factory defaults?



Good questoin.  I can't get it in safari, but sometimes the network pane isn sys prefs tells me i have an ip address that is conmsistent with what the roouter gave me i can't get any sites


----------



## gsahli (Jan 2, 2004)

try the old reboot everything trick - power off and on or reboot everything


----------



## Golfer099 (Jan 4, 2004)

i did that multiple times.  today i took out my wireless card (pc card) to put in my firewire card and when i put wireless back in it took a long time to get going. i might need to just clean install the system - these 3rd party wireless drivers really are funky.


----------



## Golfer099 (Feb 1, 2004)

I still need help.  I completely erased my HD.  Reinstalled OS 9.2.1.  Then I installed Panther 10.3.  I also ugraded the firmware of the router to WRT54G v 2-1.02.2 and I am still not able to get an IP address from he router via an ethernet cord.  I even tried with a brand new ethenet cord.  i know it's not the ethernet port on my laptop because the ethernet works if drectly connected to the cable mdem.  The ethernet didn't even work before I installed the wireless card (sorceforge) drivers.  I have had success using the ethernet port with a  PC laptop before.  Why does this router hate macs?


----------



## bobw (Feb 1, 2004)

Sounds like the router may be bad. I just had a Links Router do the same thing to me, it was bad.


----------



## btoth (Feb 1, 2004)

Are you using DHCP?  If not you may need to check your subnet address on the Mac(?).


----------



## Golfer099 (Feb 1, 2004)

yes.  i am using dhcp.  i may have to go call linksys since its past the 30 days when i bought it at bst buy  i dont think i ever got my rebate - oh shit i forgot to send it in - will have to call linksys tmrw


----------



## Golfer099 (Mar 8, 2004)

So today I even changed my ISP from Road Runner to earthlink (savimg $20 a month) .  I still was unable to connect to internet via router and ethernet.  problem is that i can  with my pc from work.  why does this router hate my mac?


----------



## macmikey (Mar 11, 2004)

Golfer099 said:
			
		

> So today I even changed my ISP from Road Runner to earthlink (savimg $20 a month) .  I still was unable to connect to internet via router and ethernet.  problem is that i can  with my pc from work.  why does this router hate my mac?



My first thought here is DNS or DHCP. The Macs using DHCP sometimes do not get the DNS settings from the router, if they are there in the first place. When you go to your network pref, you say it has an IP address but may not be able to connect to internet. this usually means your IP in tcp tab will be in 169.xxx.xxx.xxx range. If so, try setting your IP to Manual and use the default settings Linksys comes with. All Linksys routers use 192.168.1.1 as the router address and 255.255.255.0 as the subnet. Give your mac an address of 192.168.1.10 and make sure you grab the DNS address for your isp. Sometimes you can find the DNS in your settings for the Airport side while connected. Call the ISP tech support if you cannot find it. You need at least one. Skip the domain name, you won't need that. Apply your settings and try again. I bet it will work now.

BTW... cable modems only forward their info to the Mac connecting to it. That is why DHCP works with modem and may not with ethernet off the router. It also uses a different IP address so the defaults Linksys uses would be very different from cable modem settings.


----------



## Golfer099 (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried making it manual and inputtinge arthlink's dns and auto with dns.  I even called eathrlink customer service.  the linksys customer serivce sucks as they just say 'mac = no support',w hich is crap since the requirements say nothing about a pc - just need an ethernet connection.  Anyhow, I am still having no problem with ethernet connected to router and win xp, but with mac its not working so i doubt its the router.  ive tried all ports and many cables.  Do you think there are settings on the router i should change?


----------



## speedfreak (Mar 13, 2004)

I had a linksys router and never had a problem with it.  They are mac friendly. 

Do you have the DNS servers listed in the ethernet settings.  It says optional but my imac will not connect to the internet properly if they are not entered.  Make sure the ip you are using is in the range given by linksys 192.168.1.2 ->192.186.1.253 and the subnet is 255.255.255.255.  Also try the button at the bottom of the network pref pane to configure ipV6.  Mine is set to automatic.  Have you tried renewing the dhcp lease on the laptop?  I'm just throwing out all the things to look at hoping something will work for you.  BTW the linksys user manual says it works with a mac.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 15, 2004)

Golfer099 said:
			
		

> yes.  i am using dhcp.  i may have to go call linksys since its past the 30 days when i bought it at bst buy  i dont think i ever got my rebate - oh shit i forgot to send it in - will have to call linksys tmrw



By law you do not have to send in the warranty card to get a company's warranty protection. At least I have heard that on many occasions.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't think anyone has asked this yet, but if they have don't shoot me! 

Do you have "File Sharing" set to "on"? Do you have the firewall turned on? You may need to do these things to get your powerbook to see the router. I have a Powerbook Pismo G3 attached to an Asante wireless router via ethernet (it has 4 ethernet ports.)


----------



## Golfer099 (Mar 15, 2004)

I do have Windows File Sharing Turned on.  But not AppleTalk or Personal File Sharing.  I will have to check if Firewall is on.  Should they be or not?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 15, 2004)

Turn on "Personal File Sharing" and I would turn on the "Firewall". If you still have problems, turn off the Firewall and see if that's the problem. 

Now for the router itself. Is it connected to other computers? Is it connected to the internet? Is it turned on? (I was asked this last question when I called on Saturday morning for some tech support regarding my disabled internet, and the problem was that I had turned my router off by accident!)


----------



## gsahli (Mar 15, 2004)

Please don't be offended - Some of your replies didn't seem quite right to me (do you know what ping means, for example?), so I think we should go back to square one and go through your configuration with you.
Have you been able to connect to the router (web interface) and change settings in it? For example, when your computer was connected to the cable modem, you probably used PPPoE as the login/authentication system. Do you now have your router set up to do that authentication for you? And when you plug in your computer to the LAN/local side of the router, do you also have PPPoE turned OFF in Network prefs? Needs to be.
Please start in Network Prefs by using "Show: Built-in Ethernet, and Configure: using  DHCP."  Turn off everything but appletalk in the other tabs.
Now, please tell us what Networks prefs says for IP address, Subnet Mask, and Router address.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pardus (Mar 16, 2004)

go into the routers admin panel at http://192.168.1.1/ you can set the prefs here including allowing certain apps and ports to connect.


----------

